# "A close day"



## Lucian Hodoboc

Aș dori să știu cum aș putea traduce expresia "a close (and sultry) day" din următoarea frază:

"It had been a close and sultry day—one of the hottest of the dog-days—even out in the open country, where the dusky green leaves had never stirred upon their stems since the sunrise, and where the birds had found themselves too languid for any songs beyond a faint chirp now and then."

Recunosc că nu am întâlnit expresia "a close day" până acum și nu știu ce înseamnă.


----------



## Trisia

Hei, bună.

În general cerem o sursă, ceva. 

Close poate avea sensul de

heavy;
oppressive:a spell of close, sultry weather.
și se potrivește cu ideea de fierbinte și umed, fără niciun pic de adiere (had never stirred)


----------



## elroy

A synonym would be “stuffy.”
It’s the second definition here.



*stuffy* _adj_(atmosphere: too warm)neaerisit _adj._  înăbușitor _adj._ The room will get stuffy with so many people inside.


Will “neaerisit” or “înăbușitor” work?

[cross-posted]


----------



## elroy

Oh!  I also just found an entry here (should’ve checked there first, of course!).  It gives *three more* options to choose from!



*close* _adj__informal_ (atmosphere: stuffy)aglomerat _adj._  încărcat, înghesuit _adj._ The atmosphere in the room was close. _Atmosfera din cameră era aglomerată._ _Camera era încărcată de lume._


I hope one of the five will work.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

Trisia said:


> Hei, bună.
> 
> În general cerem o sursă, ceva.
> 
> Close poate avea sensul de
> 
> heavy;
> oppressive:a spell of close, sultry weather.
> și se potrivește cu ideea de fierbinte și umed, fără niciun pic de adiere (had never stirred)


Sursa este romanul "Alone in London" de Hesba Stretton: Alone in London

O căutare pe Google zice că "close day" s-ar referi la zilele din săptămână când toate magazinele sunt închise (chestie care se întâmpla în trecut duminica).

close day Definition | Law Insider

Crezi că se referă la asta?


----------



## Trisia

They all mean something akin to "crowded", so hardly. 

But "înăbușitor" is a nice suggestion, it means "suffocating".


----------



## elroy

Lucian Hodoboc said:


> Crezi că se referă la asta?


No, definitely not.  It’s about the weather.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

The link in #5 took me to the silliest list of definitions I've seen in a long time.  It seems to have lumped together collocations with the word 'close' (with an 's' sound, usually meaning 'near') and 'close' (with a 'z', meaning 'shut'). "Close day" - day of the week on which a shop or commercial establishment remains closed?? Hmm...never heard of that.

On a separate point, I'm intrigued by Elroy's suggestion in #3. I have never come across 'stuffy' being used for weather.  I think 'stuffy' can only be used for indoor spaces where there is a lack of ventilation. It's been discussed to a limited extent here: The weather is stuffy/it is stuffy . 'Muggy' would work as a synonym, though.  The weather outside on a hot, heavy day can be described as 'close' or 'muggy'.


----------

